# Canned deer



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

This has probably been covered by WD somewhere along the lines but here goes


Debone deer. Trim all fat off. Cut into 1" cubes. Pack in jar to where it necks down. Add 2tspn salt. Heat jar lids in HOT water. Put in pressure canner for 90min at 10lb. Don't start timing til you hit 10lb. Obviously you need to know a little about canning and to not let the pressure off at once and to let it do that on it's own when done, etc. 

If you like to save other cuts of meat for steaks and what not, use the tougher cuts, as pressure cooking will make it all fork tender. I use everything but the straps and loins.

It will make its own gravy. You can use this "jar" meat in many ways. Some ways I like it are:

Pour contents into sauce pan and heat, serve over white rice/ or mashed potatoes

Pour contents into some beef stock or even chicken stock and add vegetables to make a soup. 

Drain juice/gravy off meat and add BBQ sauce and eat or make sandwiches

Drain and pull apart with fork and use meat as "steak" substitute for philly steak and cheese

Drain and add chilli powder/ seasoning for tacos/burritos/fajitas

Save juice/gravy, but drain, flour and brown to make a country style steak and gravy.



I'll never cut and freeze deer conventionally again. It's too much of a PITA to thaw and use imho when I can just put it away this way with about the same effort as freezing and have it ready to eat any time I want with about the same diversity as frozen cuts. It's nice just to open a jar and heat and eat rather than remember to thaw it and then cook it.

You can also throw in whatever spices/flavorings you want and they'll cook right into the meat when canning. I do all of mine with just salt as I give some away and my kids eat it, so I keep it pretty standard, but you can throw anything in there from a clove or two of garlic, to chillies/powder, I did some with garlic salt, fresh cracked pepper, even heard of spagetti sauce used, there is another sauce I like if I can get another one, that I'm going to use.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I use 1 tspn of salt and a bullion cube but everything else is the same ... also is great with alfredo sauce and noodles


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I used a tbs last year and was too much...probably still too much with just two tspn. 


The bullion cubes sound good....as does the alfredo sauce


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Like the man said. 1 teaspoon per quart, and 1/2 teaspoon per pint. You can add more to taste, you jest can't take out any.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Like the man said. 1 teaspoon per quart, and 1/2 teaspoon per pint. You can add more to taste, you jest can't take out any.


ya can't take it outta the jar but when you cook it up add a tater or 2 to the pot and they'll pull out a lot of the salt/spices...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you got to add that to take out the salt and spices, why put it in the jar in the first place? Unless your trying to get rid of a mistake.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rockfish, your advise was good to cure a mistake after it's been made. Suppose I've forgotten the mistakes, having been at so long, I've pretty much eliminated them.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

a neighbor I had one time took me hunting at his grandparents and that was the way his grandma always canned hers was 1 tspn and the bullion cube ... never have tried it any other way ... the 90 minutes is dead on too


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Always fixed it with mashed taters or rice....it all worked out. I wished I had went with less salt now, but then again, what I did last year won't bad either...as most of the salt sat in the bottom of the jar


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

my neighbors just eat it right of the jar cold ... lol ... but my fav's are with the alfredo, barbq, veggie soup, and brown it in a skillet and make steaklike sandwiches


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Dump in a can of sliced carrots and eat it over white rice.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

At the hunt camp, sometimes a jar finds its way into a big skillet, gets browned and shakes hands wid a dozen eggs.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

WD, I thin ifn ya pourt a jar of good salsa er some peppers an unyuns in there, theyd be some mighty finer eatin than ya done did.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Heat in a skillet add a little flour and milk slurry to thicken a bit pour over hot biscuts with some grits and eggs on the side ya got a real breakfast.


----------

